# Rechte Registrieren



## millinär (13. Jul 2006)

ich möchte ein sozusagen ein patend anmelden für eine kleines Programm bzw ist es mehr eine idee 
weil man das programm in vielein verschieden sprachen schreiben kann 
die idee hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen und sie ist wierklich gut nur wenn ich sie veröfentliche möchte ich nicht das sie mir jeder einfach so klauen kann und sie in sein eigenes Programm einbaut
weiß jemand wie und wo ich diese idee registrieren kann und was das kostet?


----------



## kama (13. Jul 2006)

Hi,

also ein Patent oder nicht?

soweit ich weiss, kann man Software bzw. den reinen Ablauf nicht Patentieren....

Anlaufstelle für so was ist ein Patentanwalt....

Genaueres mal unter http://www.schutzrechte-online.de/ und vor allem anderen einen Patentanwalt aufsuchen und prüfen, ob es überhaupt patentierbar ist oder nicht.

EDIT: Kosten? Hängt davon ab, ob national oder international aber international wird teuer (richtig teuer ;-))

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## millinär (13. Jul 2006)

also hmm ich galub das kann ich mir sowieso nicht leisten aber ich hab ne idee ich könnte die idee auf WikiPedia
schreiben und mich als erfinder dazu so das jeder der sie künftig in seine HomePage oder Programm einbaut nicht behaupten kann sie erfunden zu haben
oder wird das bei wikipedie sofort gelöscht?


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jul 2006)




----------



## millinär (13. Jul 2006)

es geht mir ja nicht um geld aber ich gehe davon aus das sich die idee sehr schnell durchsetzten wird 
und dann möchte ich nicht das jeder daher kommen kann und sagt er hats erfunden sondern das ich als erfinder 
gelte


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jul 2006)

Schreib deinen Namen in den Quellcode.


----------



## millinär (13. Jul 2006)

ja aber das proplem ist das der quellcode sehr unkompliziert ist und jedes script kiddie mein programm nachmachen kann deshalb wird sich die idee auch so schnell durchsetzten


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jul 2006)

Wenn dir das klar und es unumgägnlich ist, lerne damit zu leben.


----------



## millinär (13. Jul 2006)

also ich schreib am besten ne hp und dann noch ein paar foren einträge damit ich das Datum man authentifizieren kann
und mal schauen obs auf wikipedia bleibt oder sofort wieder gelöscht wird soo toll ist die idee auch nicht aber mich wunderts warum sie nicht schon längst jemand umgesetzt hat


----------



## millinär (13. Jul 2006)

ich schreib sie einfach mal hier rein also
Randóm "Look and Feel" soll heißen es wird immer ein anderes look and Feel angewendet wird und die Farben, Formen und Bilder
 innerhalb des Look and Feels sind auch unterschiedlich
neu oder?
wenn zum beispiel diese Forum immer eine Andere Farbe hätte oder andere Icons wenn man es lädt 
würde es RAndom look And Feel besitzten also immer ein anders Stile Sheet 
per zufallszahlen generiert


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jul 2006)

Ich versuche es vorsichtig auszudrücken:

Ich kann deine Begeisterung nicht teilen.


----------



## dieta (13. Jul 2006)

Zu dem Paten*t*:
Da gibt's mehrere Stiftungen, die dich dabei unterstützen können.
Hab davon irgendwann mal auf der Website von Jugend Forscht gelesen.
Ich kenne jetzt zwar nicht die Bedingungen für diese Unterstützung etc., aber du kannst ja mal googeln.

[edit]Was ist ein St*i*le Sheet ? ???:L  :bae: [/edit]
[edit2]Was mir gerade so auffällt: Wenn dieser "Designgenerator" für ein "Zufallsdesign" incl. Bildern - sagen wir mal - 3 sek. bräuchte, würde das bei ~800 Besuchen pro Tag - moment - rund 1h Rechenzeit ausmachen :shock: [/edit2]


----------



## byte (13. Jul 2006)

millinär hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich gehe davon aus das sich die idee sehr schnell durchsetzten wird



Nun ja, wir werden sehen. :roll:


----------



## millinär (13. Jul 2006)

hab mich jetzt bei JugendForscht angemeldet
als Patent kann ich das zwar nicht anmelden leider aber immerhin gelte ich jetzt als erfinder


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jul 2006)

Oh man.. make my day! :lol:


----------



## millinär (14. Jul 2006)

wenn ichs mir so recht überlege wars ne scheiß idee
aber ich hab sie schon verbessert ein LaF das sich an den gefühlszustand des users anpasst
und ein chat der die user nach gefühlen einteilt
zb: der User ist glücklich also kommt er in den raum usw.
http://jigsna.ji.funpic.de/packages/go.html

??
irgendwie klappt der link nicht mehr wehe die <böse menschen> haben meinen account gesperrt
jetzt geht er wieder

_Edit sebastian: Mit dem Wortschatz kannst du dich in Berlin vor den Bahnhof legen und die ne Dogge anschaffen. Dazu Omas die Handtasche klauen und jeden Satz mit Alter, Ey, Was geht? ausschmücken._


----------



## Natorion (14. Jul 2006)

Du hast soeben Herrn Usability erschossen!


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jul 2006)

Natorion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast soeben Herrn Usability erschossen!



Vielleicht ist er den Damen und Herren vom PARC einfach nur ganz weit voraus?


----------



## millinär (14. Jul 2006)

was meint ihr damit was ist PARC?


----------



## Murray (14. Jul 2006)

Das sind die eigentlichen Erfinder der Art und Weise, wie die meisten Anwender heute Rechner bedienen - Point & Click, Desktop-Metapher, ...
Winzigweich hat das dann zwar am Markt durchgesetzt; erfunden wurde das aber dort in Palo Alto.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Jul 2006)

PARC = Palo Alto Research Center, eine private Forschungseinrichtung von Xerox. Von dort stammen der Laserdrucker, Smalltalk, Laptop, GUI, Maus, WYSIWYG, ...

Das PARC ist sicher die bekannteste Denkfabrik der IT.

http://www.parc.xerox.com/


----------



## thE_29 (15. Jul 2006)

Das sich das optische nach Gefühl des Users anpasst gibts schon 

Zwar net im Computerbereich, aber in der Autoindustrie wird das getestet (Autoinnenraum, andere Musik, etc.. Schaut auf Augenreaktionen, etc.. Funktioniert via Mathlab, haben wir in der Schule auch gemacht.. mit der richtigen SW eigentlich leicht zu programmieren..)

Und das mit dem LnF jedes mal ändern, naja, ich weiß net...


----------



## millinär (16. Jul 2006)

ich weiß das haben die schweizer gebaut und das auto war potthässlich 
aber schon komisch für autos gibts sowas aber für pc nicht ich finde das wird langsam mal zeit

es ist halt spanender wenn sich das LNF verändert man weis nie was als nächstes kommt es ist nicht so langweilig
auserdem kann man ja auch ein personal lnf machen das man slebst konfigurieren kann zb: so das in den ScrollPanes Bilder erscheinen   ist das in JavaMöglich? Bilder in ScrollPanes


----------



## foobar (16. Jul 2006)

Also für muß eine GUI selbsterklärend sein d.h. man muß sofort erkennen was die Software leistet und wie man zum Ziel kommt. Es solltet dem Benutzer so einfach wie möglich gemacht werden, die Software zu benutzen. Ein LAF das seine Farbe einfach so ändert oder was auch immer macht würde den Benutzer nur verwirren.
Die meisten Menschen haben doch Angst vor Veränderungen, warum soll man sie dann mit einer viel zu bunten und animierten GUI verschrecken. Das ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.

Viele Grüße
foobar


----------



## millinär (16. Jul 2006)

schon klar das ein "ausrufezeichen" oder "kreuz" nicht durch ein "herz" ersetzt wird es muss natürlich alles geordnet sein aber es wäre doch witzig wenn z.B: im winter das "   " eine schneekape aufhätte oder? solche sachen halt 
natürlich würde niemand auf die blöde idee kommen rot durch blau zu ersetzten


----------



## byte (16. Jul 2006)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, was daran neu sein soll? Es gibt genug Anwendungen, die es dem Benutzer ermöglichen, das Aussehen zu verändern, z.B. durch Skins, Themes oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag. Beispiele: Windows (seit x Jahren kannst Du das L&F verändern - farblich und neuerdings auch durch Themes), Winamp (herunterladen von Skins) oder Webforen wie PHPBB (zumindest hat der Admin die Möglichkeit, zusätzliche Themes zu installieren, die der Benutzer dann im Profil umstellen kann).

Deine Idee ist also höchstens eine kleine Variation dieser längst existenten Realisierung unterschiedlicher L&Fs. Es wäre wohl ein 5-Zeiler in Winamp einen Zufallszahlengenerator einzubauen, der jeden Tag oder bei jedem Start das Skin ändert. Warum gibts diese Option nun nicht? Ganz einfach: Kaum ein Nutzer interessiert sich dafür, die Gründe hat foobar ja schon genannt.


Für ein Patent (mal abgesehen davon, dass Softwarepatente in Europa keine rechtliche Grundlage haben) musst Du Dir schon was besseres einfallen lassen. Sonst "erfinde" ich als nächstes den "Ladebalken 3000 (tm)", der sich revolutionärer Weise von rechts nach links und nicht wie bisher von links nach rechts bewegt und werde damit (deiner Meinung nach) stink reich. :bae:


----------



## millinär (16. Jul 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (deiner Meinung nach) stink reich. :bae:


?? wie kommst du darauf? hab ich nie was von geagt


----------



## waldwichtel (17. Jul 2006)

Also ich denk in Zukunft wird dieses Forum am Montag schwarz(Montags könnt ich kotzen  ), ab Dienstag blau, am Mittwoch rot, am Donnerstag gelb und Freitag zum ausdruck der Freude übers wochenende in allen Regenbogenfarben erstrahlen. Fürs Wochenende darf sich dann jeder selber was ausdenken


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Aug 2006)

pink wär akzeptabel


----------



## AlArenal (17. Aug 2006)

www.java-forum.org - Das Forum von dem Sie garantiert täglich erbrechen müssen!


----------

